# Beware of "NDS-Card.com" creditcard fraud.



## Deadvolt (Nov 13, 2013)

Today i was notified by my CC company of several unauthorized purchases using my card.
Even the attempt to open a new card in my name, all linked to *[email protected] *of NDS-Card.com






GBATemp'ers be warned of their service. Sponsored site or not, they cannot be trusted.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 13, 2013)

This is extremely concerning. Costello


----------



## calvinalx (Nov 13, 2013)

Suspicious Chinese


----------



## TheBlueSky (Nov 13, 2013)

Not questioning your integrity but could I see the notifications you received from the credit card company. Do mask your private information wherever necessary. Just curious about it.

I have a been avoiding using my credit card. Lucky for me though, my bank allows me to create extra cards/virtual cards with my primary card. those extra cards are deactivated after they are used once and any leftover funds are sent back to the primary card. They can attempt to use those deactivated cards all they want!


----------



## loco365 (Nov 13, 2013)

TheBlueSky said:


> Not questioning your integrity but could I see the notifications you received from the credit card company. Do mask your private information wherever necessary. Just curious about it.
> 
> I have a been avoiding using my credit card. Lucky for me though, my bank allows me to create extra cards/virtual cards with my primary card. those extra cards are deactivated after they are used once and any leftover funds are sent back to the primary card. They can attempt to use those deactivated cards all they want!


 
That's... Actually... Pretty smart. I wish my bank had that kind of thing with the Visa Debit cards.


----------



## lukands (Nov 13, 2013)

This is reason I always use credit card gift cards (when ordering off of questionable sites, etc..), sometimes these cards can be a pain in the ass to use but being able to not give my real info is nice.


----------



## Deadvolt (Nov 13, 2013)

TheBlueSky said:


> Not questioning your integrity but could I see the notifications you received from the credit card company. Do mask your private information wherever necessary. Just curious about it.
> 
> I have a been avoiding using my credit card. Lucky for me though, my bank allows me to create extra cards/virtual cards with my primary card. those extra cards are deactivated after they are used once and any leftover funds are sent back to the primary card. They can attempt to use those deactivated cards all they want!


I apologize that I cannot "show" the notifications as they were called to me by my CC company. even so, I am a bit paranoid at the moment to disclose anything at this moment. My apology, it's been a rough morning. 

far as masking information, no- and I feel like an idiot for not doing so either.
being a GBAtemp sponsored site, I thought to believe it would of been a well trusted site. which is why i used the site to make my purchase to beguine with "the paranoid thing again".

needless to say, I've closed my accounts to those cards, and investigating the situation further.
just sucks my trust was taken advantage of.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2013)

Interesting, though there is always the option of a rogue employee or something similar I had thought most of this sort of thing was behind us and it was more profitable to you know sell hardware.


----------



## shattacrew (Nov 13, 2013)

I will keep an eye on this thread however, I ordered a Gateway from them 2 months ago and everything was smooth.  Maybe you should send an email to them to find out what's up, it would be unfair to taint NDS-card.com, if they operate a legitimate business.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 13, 2013)

Far as I know, NDS-card don't even get your card details. Payment is done via an external payment gateway, (www.fashionpay.com) unless they changed it recently to take payments directly.


----------



## Deadvolt (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm going to keep watch on this. My intentions of even sharing this misfortune with the forum is not as intent to attack, but warn other people of this danger.
It sucks I have to deal with this mess now, but If I were someone else looking for a site to buy product from. This is something I would like to have known ahead of time too to protect myself. I think it's best I did speak up too. Nobody want's to hassle with identity theft or creditcard fraud.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 14, 2013)

Very strange as NDS-card has been very helpful with me as of late... Sorry to hear that this problem is happening. In the meantime, I'll bring it up with Costello.


----------



## UltraMew (Nov 14, 2013)

OH NOES! (Probably not nds-card)


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 14, 2013)

UltraMew said:


> OH NOES! (Probably not nds-card)


 

Strangely enough, the email the OP mentioned matches that of NDS-card's contact system.


----------



## UltraMew (Nov 14, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Strangely enough, the email the OP mentioned matches that of NDS-card's contact system.


Well then...


UltraMew said:


> OH NOES!


----------



## Amber Lamps (Nov 14, 2013)

tsk tsk not to be racist or anything but *[email protected] *sounds like somoene that resides IN China.  so I would point it at the black market site myself too.  that sucks dude but at least you got notified straight away.  I keep an eye on my credit card whenever I do new transactions.  I had all of mine stolen thanks to BestBuy before.  That store is vile but sometimes it churns out good deals on some games and preorders though so I take advantage anyway.

hope it all works out well.  at least you aren't like other people and waiting 3 months past the fraud charges.. those types end up having to do tons of paperwork to get out of identity theft fraud.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 14, 2013)

Amber Lamps said:


> tsk tsk not to be racist or anything but *[email protected] *sounds like somoene that resides IN China. so I would point it at the black market site myself too. that sucks dude but at least you got notified straight away. I keep an eye on my credit card whenever I do new transactions. I had all of mine stolen thanks to BestBuy before. That store is vile but sometimes it churns out good deals on some games and preorders though so I take advantage anyway.
> 
> hope it all works out well. at least you aren't like other people and waiting 3 months past the fraud charges.. those types end up having to do tons of paperwork to get out of identity theft fraud.


 

That's actually the recommended email to use on their contact us page...


----------



## UltraMew (Nov 14, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> That's actually the recommended email to use on their contact us page...


Someone took over the e-mail!


----------



## Amber Lamps (Nov 14, 2013)

UltraMew said:


> Someone took over the e-mail!


 
That isn't a very likely coincidence.  How would some random dude take over that email address and get CC info from the very same site this guy ordered from and put 2+2 together.  That makes no sense lol.  This doesn't appear to be random thus far.

I actually did still have an order open on my web browser and indeed this very gmail address is nds-card so uh, guess who I'm not sendiing money to   not that I prefer to support affiliates anyway.. lol


----------



## Costello (Nov 14, 2013)

This is bullshit.
Thread closed, if you can provide further evidence feel free to PM me, otherwise dont discredit our sponsors with baseless claims.

As it has been said in this thread, at no point in time NDS card has access to your banking information. There should be absolutely no connection between your bank card details and the store. There's a reason why only payment gateways are authorized to make such transactions.




> Even the attempt to open a new card in my name, all linked to [email protected] of NDS-Card.com


opening a new card in your name? how does one even do that, from China? who are you kidding


----------

